# Hard starting OHV 17 single Tecumseh



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi
We are having trouble when starting a Huskee with a OHV 17 HP single Tecumseh. It runs good but idle is not real smooth. The trouble is when starting it has trouble getting past compression and blows out of the intake when cranking. Any ideas ? 
Thanks Rod


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

check the valve clearances for starters, seems like there is little or no clearance on the intake valve


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also check the timing key,to see if it has a nick on it.


----------



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks
key good will check valves next.
Rod


----------



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if this engine has a compression release ?
Rod


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,it does,....on the camshaft.
They are noted for breaking,and causing hard starting.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

the compression release works on the exhaust valve only.


----------

